# Color-coded sub-forums



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Jun 13, 2022)

It looks nice, I was worried initially that there was an issue with my log-in but that's about it. It's helpful to visually distinguish where I am when scrolling through the front page, if that makes any sense - it's easy to kind of get disoriented, and having some easy visual cues is surprisingly helpful. If this was an intentional change, thanks Null, it looks nice and I appreciate it.

Also if you can find a more violent shade of red to color the thunderdome that would be nice, as a warning for everyone to avoid the sub. Also also do a full rainbow for pride month imo.


----------



## dry roasted (Jun 13, 2022)

I like it too. I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin but I think rainbows are kickass


----------



## Null (Jun 13, 2022)

The colors are borrowed from existing themes.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 13, 2022)

> Also if you can find a more violent shade of red to color the thunderdome that would be nice, as a warning for everyone to avoid the sub.


Make it pink solely to fuck with them.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Jun 13, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Make it pink solely to fuck with them.


Thunderdome should be trans colors in that case


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 13, 2022)

Refreshed and suddenly it's all pretty:



June Pride Worldwide

EDIT: front page


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 13, 2022)

And the actual subforum itself is still a beautiful KiwiGreen so you can have the best of both worlds


----------



## Kenya Jones (Jun 13, 2022)

Nothing has changed, you people are insane.


----------



## veeeeeeeee (Jun 13, 2022)

Could we get an option to disable it? I liked having everything in blue


----------



## Deadwaste (Jun 13, 2022)

im autistic i dont like change. i want it to go away


----------



## Apis mellifera (Jun 13, 2022)

Haramburger said:


> Refreshed and suddenly it's all pretty:
> View attachment 3384260
> View attachment 3384261
> June Pride Worldwide


I love the pretty colors, I hope this remains an option after pride month


----------



## Kerr Avon (Jun 13, 2022)

That internet explorer logo being the proper color


----------



## Colon capital V (Jun 13, 2022)

Make it so that every board is a unique color


----------



## beautiful person (Jun 13, 2022)

veeeeeeeee said:


> Could we get an option to disable it? I liked having everything in blue


It only affects the front page, though. The rest of your browsing experience is basically the same.

Idk, it's fun. If it actually fucked with the theme within the subforums and inside threads then I might find it annoying.


----------



## scathefire (Jun 13, 2022)

When you highlight over the colored words it still turns a shade of green (or whichever color the theme you're using is), if it's possible to correct it then it should be corrected because it would look nicer.


----------



## Waifuwars (Jun 13, 2022)

Colors are gay


----------



## Jones McCann (Jun 13, 2022)

If you really want to fuck with people make the colors shuffle every time you reload.


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 13, 2022)

I like that the pumpkin is still in the spooky theme's logo even though its's not October, but id like all the headers to be orange again. Orange and black are the only colors for me.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Jun 13, 2022)

inb4 people start downloading 50 FREE COLOR AND CUSTOM CURSOR packs to disable it and Null has to write another angry screed on the front page.


----------



## round robin (Jun 13, 2022)

Fix the Talk to Staff icon.


----------



## draggs (Jun 13, 2022)

How mentally ill do you have to be to be easily disoriented by the forum list lol

I mean

Goddamn


----------



## 3MMA (Jun 13, 2022)

I look forward to the surprise site gags we get _only_ a few times a year. I suspect that if people keep freaking out over temporary fun shit, we might get stuck with April Fool’s style anime avatars for a bit. Enjoy fun. Can’t control everything. Part of this site is the occasionally occurring, mixing things up. Light hearted fun.
ETA:


Kiwi Retard Pride 2022, now w/ improved flag.


----------



## Altera (Jun 13, 2022)

3MMA said:


> I look forward to the surprise site gags we get _only_ a few times a year. I suspect that if people keep freaking out over temporary fun shit, we might get stuck with April Fool’s style anime avatars for a bit. Enjoy fun. Can’t control everything. Part of this site is the occasionally occurring, mixing things up. Light hearted fun.
> ETA:
> View attachment 3385085
> Kiwi Pride 2022


ANIME AVATARS? Those scoundrel's wouldn't dare. Can you imagine being stuck with a fucking anime pfp?


----------



## WebLurker (Jun 14, 2022)

I feel there's not enough purple. Pls @Null, could we have more purple? Purple and green are the _superior _colors of the color spectrum!


----------



## gampboonerisms (Jun 14, 2022)

I like the colors Null.


----------



## DankSmoker (Jun 14, 2022)

This is triggering my OCD


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 14, 2022)

"Mom can I have a pride flag?"
"No, we have a pride flat at home. Also I'm dad now."
The pride flag at home:


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jun 16, 2022)

First he made up niggers. Then he made us faggots. What will he make us next?


----------



## Amaranth (Jun 16, 2022)

AnimuGinger said:


> First he made up niggers. Then he made us faggots. What will he make us next?


productive members of society


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jun 16, 2022)

Amaranth said:


> productive members of society


----------



## Haramburger (Jun 17, 2022)

3MMA said:


> Enjoy fun. Can’t control everything.


I continue to marvel as a land-owning adult just how little I actually can control. It's stunning really. Likewise, I'm on the first page and stole your flag and as a result all your incoming stickers from lazy users that won't even click to page 2. You can't control me! _Enjoy eating shit._

cool flag idea btw


----------



## Baraadmirer (Jun 17, 2022)

The lack of yellow triggers me.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jun 17, 2022)

Can we get our join date/names to turn different colors depending on the amount of posts in the different sections?


----------



## Aidan (Jun 18, 2022)

I just want to say I like the colors because everytime there's some graphical forum change people bitch too much.


----------



## Absolutego (Jun 18, 2022)

I actually love it. I kept over-scrolling past the thunderdome when it was mono green, it's so much quicker to stop now that it's color-coded.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Jun 30, 2022)

Absolutego said:


> I actually love it. I kept over-scrolling past the thunderdome when it was mono green, it's so much quicker to stop now that it's color-coded.


Its like a stop sign. Stop. Dont go in there.


----------

